# IF crown jewel



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Question. I've got a friend who has in IF Crown Jewel he wants to sell and doesn't have a clue what to ask for. It's a 2001 model in what I think is real good condition. Full Dura Ace, custom wheels. What's reasonable? I said 1500, am I giving him bad pricing?

Thanks,


----------



## JasonF (Apr 5, 2005)

Tough call. Crown Jewel frames' current list is $1,600. So your price may be a little high in that the frame is 4 years old, as are the components (I presume). However, I've seen Inde Fab bikes do quite well on Ebay.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I agree..*

I have no idea what to tell him. I rode the bike and it's sweet yet the wife would kill me if I bought it. I told him to just ebay it and start with something comfortable. I personally think he's making a huge mistake.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

Based on what I have seen on eBay, he should get about $1400 for that bike which will be a great bargin. The biggest problem I see is it having a steel fork. so many people just want fancy carbon forks. I have a steel IF fork and love it and will never go back to carbon. Your offer of $1500 is a fair one if all the parts are in good shape.


----------

